# My 9 stone weight-loss story ...



## Tiny01 (27 Mar 2016)

Easter Sunday & not a lot happening so thought I'd jot down a few words even if it inspires one other to lose some weight & get fit then it's been worthwhile ! 

Back in 2013 Xmas / new year whilst sitting on the couch watching TV & on comes some programme I can't remember actually what It was called but something like " you are what you eat or similar " 

Was Jamie Oliver fronting it iirc , anyway that had a fella on there who'd unfortunately passed away & was obese , now this bloke was in his mid 40's , 20 plus stone & over 6 feet in height & I kid you not it could of been my brother ! 

I watched with baited breath as the pathologist cut this person open to show his heart , well heart area you couldn't see his heart as it was surrounded by white jelly or similar they called it , yes it was fat ! 

They explained his unhealthy lifestyle with no exercise & a bad diet etc now it was really hitting home & I'm thinking you know that coukd be me lying there ! 

Anyway new year , new start it was to be for me , this really had shocked me ! 

Upstairs and onto the upmarket salter weighing scales that sat in the bathroom not stood on for what must of been 2/3 years by myself anyway , I knew I was heavy but I wasn't expecting to see what I see on the digital screen it read "ERROR" ! 

Now these scales read up to 24 stone & anything over thay you're shown the error message , I was gutted but boy did it focus me ! 

The journey to lose some weight had started , a trip on the Saturday morning to the local boots store so I could get weighed properly with a printout of my current weight revealed that I was 24 stone 4lb ! 

Luckily enough I'm self employed with my own window fitting company so work / construction kept me a tiny bit in shape lol - also must add that I'm 6foot 5 tall so a big lump you could say ! 

Clothes would need to come from the big men's shops , Jacamo , high & mighty , & a local store here in Essex 2XL to 8XL , chest was a Lardy 52" with a 44" waistline ! 

Hopefully now you've got the picture ! 

This is when my MTB comes into it , I popped over to a bike shop over on Canvey Island & said to Les the owner I want a bike to help me get back in shape he picked me a few out & I rode them up & down the cul de sac adjacent to his shop & settled on a reasonably priced Marin hawk hill , he fitted some front & rear lights as my intention was to poodle around the village every night just 1 maybe 2 miles to start & coupled with a healthy diet & no more take aways , crisips , chocolate , sugar , full fat milk & cheese & biscuits every night before bedtime oh & not forgetting the pack of hob nob biscuits I'd demolish with a few cups of tea throughout the evening , the weight started to fall of me & boy I was feeling a new man , in the 1st year I went from 24.4 to 19 stone . 

I'll put my hand up & say thst I lost my way for a few months & the bike sat in the shed collecting dust the diet was reasonable & certainly better than what it had been . 

Anyway I got my head right again & focused on getting fitter & last summer joined a local gym , just doing circuit training my own little plan really go's something like 15min cardio , 15min weights , 15min core work doing this at least 5/6 evenings per week , again the weight tumbled from 19 stone to 18 stone , to 17 stone , to 16 stone & I so wanted to see the scales read 15stone something lol ! 

Then I got it 15.13lb get in ! 

I'd gone from a 44" waist to a now 34" waist & yes a whole new wardrobe in between ! 

I now weigh religiously every Monday morning & last Monday was my lightest for yesrs 15 stone 7lb now yes you've got it I want to see 14 something for this year well my holiday mid June so plenty of time yet ! 

That brings me to the present day & the MTB is well back out of the cupboard now & I'm cycling more than ever & how I'm enjoying it I must add I've got the bug big time & getting plenty of mikes in , really enjoying the Strava app for recording / anylysing all my rides & the so cool garmin edge 1000 & all its features ! 

Recently I've just signed up for the London to Brighton - London to Southend & will do another couple of bike events locally as well , yes I can't get enough of it , it's a win win situation as far as I'm concerned as I love being out & about & I'm getting fitter & burning calories at the same time & it beats peddling that static bike in the gym ! 

Loving life right now & feel as fit as , it's been a long road 2 years but getting on for nearly 9 stone Lighter it's been so worth it ! 

Anyway apologises for my ramblings it's raining outside & I'm bored lol , as mentioned at the start if it at least inspires one other it's been worthwhile . 

Thank you for taking the time to read & may see you at a bike event (s) this coming year


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2016)

That's the way to do it!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2016)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Mar 2016)

Well done


----------



## steve50 (27 Mar 2016)

Totally awesome, well done, thanks for posting your journey back to good health, as you have already stated it might just encourage someone else to follow suit.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Mar 2016)

All the best for your upcoming cycling events: enjoy!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Mar 2016)

It's been worthwhile, out again tonight .


----------



## Sara_H (27 Mar 2016)

Good for you, well done.


----------



## LocalLad (27 Mar 2016)

Amazing..I'm in awe of people who take control of their lives like that!

Sounds like you need to treat yourself to a new bike to celebrate!


----------



## Firestorm (27 Mar 2016)

Excellent, well done


----------



## tallliman (27 Mar 2016)

Well done, it takes determination to keep going with weight loss. All credit to you!


----------



## gbb (27 Mar 2016)

Hats off to you....well done.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (27 Mar 2016)

I went on a very similar journey and can fully appreciate your dedication. Well done you.
And now for the hard part, not falling back into the old habits which lurk just round the corner.


----------



## coco69 (27 Mar 2016)

Great story ....keep up the good work


----------



## Wafer (27 Mar 2016)

That's brilliant, love it when people do what you've done, find something they enjoy and let it lead them to being healthier rather than feeling like it's a chore. Well done, sounds like you'll keep it up and that new bike you're after is well deserved!


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 Mar 2016)

Great story and an inspiration to all of trying to shed a stone or two.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Mar 2016)

I love these stories, as I was once a 22stone lump of laziness, I'm now a 13stone lump of awesome


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Mar 2016)

Very impressive...well done Sir!!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Mar 2016)




----------



## GlasgowFinn (28 Mar 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Mar 2016)

Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Nearly there (28 Mar 2016)

well done


----------



## Buck (28 Mar 2016)

I salute you!

Awesome progress and a big well done - keep it going!


----------



## Monsieur (29 Mar 2016)

Some story!
I admire your determination and staying power!
How did you cope with the hunger pangs?


----------



## Tiny01 (29 Mar 2016)

Monsieur said:


> Some story!
> I admire your determination and staying power!
> How did you cope with the hunger pangs?




Thanks everyone for the kind comments .. 

@Monsieur no hunger pangs & I eat more now than I've ever done but a 100% clean & healthy I don't even like to call it a diet as it's not , it's a new way of life , losing weight is easy nobody force feeds you it's what you put in your own mouth that determines what you are & of course adding in a bit of excercise so that you're in a calorie deficit the weight falls off . 

If I do feel the urge for a little munch normally in the evenings 8-9pm I'll have a few natural cashews or similar , before I'd of had 8 cheese & biscuits & coffee with 2 sugars , now it's green tea that's the daddy of healthy drinks lol !


----------



## Wafer (29 Mar 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> I don't even like to call it a diet as it's not , it's a new way of life



You sir are winning.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Mar 2016)

Do you drink tiny?


----------



## Tiny01 (29 Mar 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Do you drink tiny?



Very very occasionally if I go out I'll have a few fruit ciders ( bit girly yes I know ) but no mate never really drink at home or have a local etc .. 

As I youngster I was into my cars & always preferred to put a tenners worth of petrol in my car than spend it in a pub


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Mar 2016)

Ah, that helps*
I have a wonderful spoons local near me which tempts me back in.

* not taking anything away from your remarkable achievement

But

Fruit ciders indeed 

Cider is raw and from apples.

Period.


----------



## aesir22 (2 Apr 2016)

Awesome post. Really inspired me, I wanna lose six stone if possible!


----------



## Tiny01 (3 Apr 2016)

aesir22 said:


> Awesome post. Really inspired me, I wanna lose six stone if possible!



That's fantastic & made it worthwhile me posting , eat clean & healthy food coupled with regular excercies you'll see results without doubt good luck all the best . 

Oh & remember that it's not a race .


----------



## tallliman (3 Apr 2016)

aesir22 said:


> Awesome post. Really inspired me, I wanna lose six stone if possible!



Good luck, stick with it!


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (4 Apr 2016)

I've been gaining weight again over the past few years & I had a hip replacement 8 weeks ago. Your post has motivated me to get out this afternoon so thanks.


----------



## wam68 (4 Apr 2016)

Outstanding bro.... Well done and clearly a determined effort. Thumbs Up !!!!!


----------



## DougieAB (5 Apr 2016)

Well done! That's what I love about cycling, it takes in all ages, shapes and sizes and makes them fitter, healthier and most probably better people.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Apr 2016)

DougieAB said:


> Well done! That's what I love about cycling, it takes in all ages, shapes and sizes and makes them fitter, healthier and most probably better people.


Nice thought dougie but I fear that the idea that cycling makes folk "better people" is a tad naive. Just encountered a right ** near Farringdon shouting at an ambulance blocking his way. And then he undercut me. Two days of cross country cycling, nice car, van. lorry drivers and then I encounter him. The days when being a cyclist may have said something about you are long gone for sure since it became so popular. It attracts all sorts, including folk wanting to look like "better people". Sorry, mini rant over - back to the impressive weight loss tales


----------



## DougieAB (6 Apr 2016)

Because the CC Ecosse group are currently organising a long weekend trip to the Lake District I suppose I was thinking about the people I,ve met on these trips over the last few years all of whom have been really nice folk. I suppose there is always one or two plonkers who I would prefer to avoid especially when commuting in town.


----------

